# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA Chats/chatons Paris/RP

## salambo

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, L'association ADOPTE UN Matou
A BESOIN DE VOUS POUR LES SAUVER !
L'association Adopte Un Matou recherche des familles d'accueil chats, sur Paris et région parisienne. L'association prend en charge les frais vétos, prête le matériel de base pour l'accueil et fournie la nourriture. Pour toutes propositions sérieuses adressez un SMS à Laurence la présidente d'Adopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 OU retournez nous le formulaire de FA que vous trouverez sur notre site internet www.adopteunmatou.com
LES ACCUEILLIR C'EST LES SAUVER !
MERCI À TOUTES ET À TOUS POUR VOTRE AIDE

Recherche  notamment pour maman sociables et ses chatons et pour deux jeunes frères de 2 ans en parfaite santé  et sociables.

----------

